# New member



## Ash98 (Mar 24, 2021)

Just wanted to say hello. I am a new member. I’m not married yet, but I am engaged. The date is June 12th. I joined this forum to hopefully get some insight on things and hopefully provide some advice when needed.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome, and congratulations!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Welcome! 🙂


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

こんにちは 

Feel free to open a thread or ask questions on one already open.


----------



## CN2622 (Mar 22, 2021)

Welcome. Are there any issues you currently have? I am recently married and weddings are so much fun but also so stressful.


----------

